# 1968 gto no start



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All: My 1968 gto won't start. Drove it home yesterday A-OK. This mourning I go to start it, and it just turns over. No fire up?? Choke is on ok.
I checked the coil, and no 12 volts. Everything is new. I do have a MSD ignition system. Model: MSD 6A Part number 6200. That's the only thing old. Is there a fuse inside the MSD cover??? I checked the fuse box inside the car. OK
I don't want to start pulling things apart for no reason. Just cause more work, and probably break something due to I don't work on this car... Engine just turns over and no fire. I got gas... I do not smell any gas. I got a 1/4 tank of gas.
I put in a month ago a new fuel pump. My electric choke is reading 12 volts.
I looked at the fuse box and didn't see any blown fuses... STRANGE??? Car drove home ok last night????? HELP....
Thank you, Bobby :-(


----------

